# More BigDyl influence....



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

I have gotten sort of into 30 seconds to mars.  they have some snappy tunes.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

The acoustic version is extra EMO!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

another gem....this is the song that really turned me onto them and made me understand what it means to be Bigdyl.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

I've cried myself to sleep a couple times to that song.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> I've cried myself to sleep a couple times to that song.



I've rocked bigdyl to sleep a couple of times to that song.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

You my friend need some Deadboy and The Elephantmen






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video













Or just Dax solo





YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2007)

YouTube Video











_Watch this P. _


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

Vieope said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are okay.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> The acoustic version is extra EMO!



I like that.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I have gotten sort of into 30 seconds to mars.  they have some snappy tunes.



   You said snappy!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I like that.



_Really?  _


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 31, 2007)

From Yesterday!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I have gotten sort of into 30 seconds to mars.  they have some snappy tunes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2007)

*"You guys are sstho ghey."
*


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2007)

Vieope said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Vieope. I think they are a lot better than 30 seconds to mars. IMO. 






YouTube Video


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

30 seconds to mars, more like... more like... more like... 30 seconds to GAY



omg i own... hahaha....


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

hAHAH


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

i guess i have no right to talk... I am the one who sits naked in my room crying and masturbating to coldplay...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> i guess i have no right to talk... I am the one who sits naked in my room crying and masturbating to coldplay...





Sean told me "True Story"


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> i guess i have no right to talk... I am the one who sits naked in my room crying and masturbating to coldplay...








YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 1, 2007)

Does this mean i have to touch myself?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Does this mean i have to touch myself?








YouTube Video


----------



## Rubes (Apr 1, 2007)

wow i leave this thread for 15 min and this crap shows up


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## maniclion (Apr 2, 2007)

Quick someone get these guys some Clomid and Nolva!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> 30 seconds to mars, more like... more like... more like... 30 seconds to GAY
> 
> 
> 
> omg i own... hahaha....



cum streams...down your face...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I've rocked bigdyl to sleep a couple of times to that song.



I can't stop laughing at the visual of you rocking someone to sleep that is over a foot taller than you.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I can't stop laughing at the visual of you rocking someone to sleep that is over a foot taller than you.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

true story


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> cum streams...down your face...



when you lose something you cannot replace, such as when sean lost his anal virginity to fufu back in 93' at spring break in florida


----------



## DontStop (Apr 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I have gotten sort of into 30 seconds to mars.  they have some snappy tunes.



I saw them live. Capricorn is the best song.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I saw them live. Capricorn is the best song.



I'm a Capricorn.  Wanna make out?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'm a Capricorn.  Wanna make out?



What would your wife and her brand new Cubic Zirconium wedding ring have to say about that?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I saw them live. Capricorn is the best song.



Best song is echelon, and from yesterday.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> What would your wife and her brand new Cubic Zirconium wedding ring have to say about that?



She would probably throw it at me and it would shatter into pieces.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Sean told me "True Story"



It is a true story... He likes the gheyness of Coldplay.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> It is a true story... He likes the gheyness of Coldplay.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> It is a true story... He likes the gheyness of Coldplay.







AndrewSS said:


>



omg, consecutive posts from Sean AND Andrew in open chat, this is a day to rememeber.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> YouTube Video



I guess I have to dance in front of the mirror then...
































(Like BigDyl)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> She would probably throw it at me and it would shatter into pieces.



Or you could put it in water till it dissolves


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Or you could put it in water till it dissolves



Sigh, another thread ended by Monkey Man.


----------

